# My New Road Gap, Thoughts??



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, I was hoping for some rider input on my new stepdown roadgap. See the pictures for a better idea. Run in is at least 100' down a ridgeline to the road which wraps around horseshoe style in front of the the jump and ridgeline. Take-off to landing is about a 6 foot stepdown. Take-off to landing is about 18 foot gap. As you can see from the pics the landing on the far side of the road has about a 3 1/2' tall wall to clear (or case on). There is a tree just past the landing zone to the right that raises some concern but I think going left of it and down the hill should be no problem. 
Anyway, it looks good to me, but it is committed (go big or go home). Kinda one of those stunts you like to see another rider hit first....but, since I built it! Anyone out there have any ideas on the speed needed to clear this? Need to get some action pics soon to wet the apetite and invite up any willing posse.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> Ok, I was hoping for some rider input on my new stepdown roadgap. See the pictures for a better idea. Run in is at least 100' down a ridgeline to the road which wraps around horseshoe style in front of the the jump and ridgeline. Take-off to landing is about a 6 foot stepdown. Take-off to landing is about 18 foot gap. As you can see from the pics the landing on the far side of the road has about a 3 1/2' tall wall to clear (or case on). There is a tree just past the landing zone to the right that raises some concern but I think going left of it and down the hill should be no problem.
> Anyway, it looks good to me, but it is committed (go big or go home). Kinda one of those stunts you like to see another rider hit first....but, since I built it! Anyone out there have any ideas on the speed needed to clear this? Need to get some action pics soon to wet the apetite and invite up any willing posse.


Nice work. I have no idea about the speed as I personally have zero desire to hit something like that. Cant wait to see the action pics though!


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*about 15 mph.....*

and dont stare at the tree while landing............


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

go back about 40-50 feet and give her about 3 pedal revolutions and no brake checks and you'll be straight.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

calvinator said:


> and dont stare at the tree while landing............


nice work....find one of the local "big time club" riders and watch him


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

calvinator said:


> and dont stare at the tree while landing............


lol...do you have a spedometer on your bike?? cuz there's no way in hell I would ever figure out when I hit 15 MPH...I measure more like WCH's way....(3 hard pedals....3 baby pedals...3 pedal for your life pedals....etc...)


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> go back about 40-50 feet and give her about 3 pedal revolutions and no brake checks and you'll be straight.....


wow... i never thought you had to worry about speed. i was always asking people at the trail how fast for the double, and they always were like "don't worry about it" or "you'll figure it out" or even when i got going they would say "that's it!"

so good thing you have people helping you out.... i would not want to figure it out by myself on something that big...


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks tasty.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

sweet gap. If you are unsure about speed, better to have to much than too little. Dont want to come up short on something like that


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

That looks like an awful lot of fun. I tend to just haul a$$ on the 1st attempt on something like that. Best to overshoot the landing a bit then come up short. Give the distance and how much lower the landing is than the take off, I suspect you're not going to have too much trouble as long as you commit.


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

clearing gaps is all about the hop off of the gap. i can clear the same stair gap at a number of different speeds depending on how hard i hop off of it. it's really an experience thing to just know how hard you need to pull up in order to make the landing given you speed. 

looks like a nice gap. have fun


----------



## macdadilac (Sep 17, 2004)

*Looks tight!*

You southern Oregon kids are still kicking ass I see. Where is that jump at? Say hi to the Bear Creek crew for me will ya.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

that does look like a totally sweet gap, just give it one or two dry runs (where you act like your gonna hit jump it. then just brake before you do) and have ur friends see if it looks right for clearing it...


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Trying to kick ass...*



macdadilac said:


> You southern Oregon kids are still kicking ass I see. Where is that jump at? Say hi to the Bear Creek crew for me will ya.


Near Grants Pass, I say hi to John for ya, probably see him ast the A-town thaw next month.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

nice looking gap. yeah, I'd say just run up to it a few times and seee what feels right, then give 'er.


----------



## FormulaX (Mar 15, 2005)

Something like that should not take that much speed at all. Make sure to keep your front wheel up. Make sure you over jump the first time though. Once you do it you will be kicking your self for waiting so long. Nice work! I wish I could find more of those here in Oklahoma.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

You will be sweet, compress the suspension a little you will pop over that with not to much speed needed.

It will be one of those things, that once you do it, you will saying shiat why did I muck around for so long, we haev all been in situations like that, if we havnt we are Bull S'ers

Get amongst it


----------



## piotrek91 (Dec 2, 2004)

FormulaX said:


> I wish I could find more of those here in Oklahoma.


don't wish just get a shovel and build.

that gap looks like a lot of fun. If I were you i'd just go fast, way faster than you think you need to. just make sure that you go left and not into the tree and you should be good. Make sure you get some pics, or better yet videos of you in the air over that too.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

Please tell me that your somewhere in SoCal....I'll come hit it for you tomorow.

Looks super fun. Not very big but good enought to style off of. 

Here's the deal...I'm sure you've already cleared larger distances and height than that. 
I you built it you've probably spent quit a bit of time starring at it.
Think of some of the trails youy already ride that have some flow to them. 
What I usually do is compare it to a double that you've already hit or a section of a trail that you already fly over (with a small single jump or root or rock) that isn't gaped out but has a similiar elevation change or distance. Draw the picture oin your head and think of it the same way. 

It doesn't look like you need to pull up much so just carry your speed and spot your landing. Keep your front wheel up and concentrate on where you want to set the bike down. 

Some one said that you'll be kicking yourself for not doing it sooner. They're right.


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*Faster than the one who didn't make it *

We have one about the same proportions and it can be cleared at 15 mph.


















this is the old guy doing it...no points for style but my son thought it was cool to stand under it when I went off it.










my buddy Scott


----------



## macdadilac (Sep 17, 2004)

*Thanks*



HappyStinkyDude said:


> Near Grants Pass, I say hi to John for ya, probably see him ast the A-town thaw next month.


 Yep, I miss that crew. I'm super glad to see that you're still creating some fun stuff. I still remember that sick log ride you guys built out there. Rip up some trail dirt for me brah!
Colby


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

I'd say looking at the flat launch ramp, it's already gonna kick you in the air pretty good, so you probably need a lot less speed than you think.

As someone else suggested...go crazy fast, cause you got a lot of landing area for mistakes there. It'll be better than going to slow and eating that wall on the other end.


side note: watch out for that tree...that'd hurt more than the dirt wall I bet.


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

*The way I'd hit it*

determine a starting point...roll down the trail to just before the take off...picture yourself hittin the take off, flowin, and landing...do this about 2-3 times, then DO IT! Good Luck and post the pics.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm, I'd make yerself a berm for the landing to avoid that tree, and because, that take off is lipped and way higher than the landing, I don't think speed is gonna be an issue.

I disagree with the heads talking baout 'just wayyy overshoot it...' bad idea, unless ya got a berm to rail on the run out.

We'll be coming down from Eugene for the thaw, that looks like a hit I'd do... if not me, I KNOW my crew would, so ya, maybe see ya for the thaw and you can take us up there and we can check it out?

Nice work, btw, the take off looks hella smood.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't hit the trees! I speak from experience...they can hurt you BAD.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

drool


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm with Pdirt on not wanting to land 15 feet beyong the landing on your first try. I would carry more speed then you think you'd need, but not anything too excessive.

After you hit it a few times I bet you realize you won't need nearly as much speed as you think to clear it. But, it's always nice to overclear it the first time 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Fo Sure Bro...*



pdirt said:


> We'll be coming down from Eugene for the thaw, that looks like a hit I'd do... if not me, I KNOW my crew would, so ya, maybe see ya for the thaw and you can take us up there and we can check it out?


Eugene huh? Do we know each other, but the mask of user name makes us oblivious? God I can't wait for Willamette Pass to open, we need to do some work on DH course Mike and I built for Randy and D. Sanchez is frickin rippin...See ya at the Thaw on the 1st, my name is Zane. (look fof the "HappyStinkyDude" on the red/black kona stink) We could maybe hit it later Sunday after the Thaw, if your heading home up I-5, it's a quick drive and then <10 minute hike in.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

just make sure you get some action pics once you hit it


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Will do...*



MTBSully said:


> just make sure you get some action pics once you hit it


I will post them as soon as I can. My old dig camera really sucks! (rider is nearly always motion blured) I'm trying to get a buddy to come visit soon with his high-end digital with burst mode for a frickin sweet sequence. I can't even justify an attempt without a photographer, yet (being the very 1st time) Too bad the weather has been great and it is supposed to go to hell sooner than later.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

since the takeoff is pretty much a kicker and not just a drop, I'd say you could hit that pretty easily with not much speed at all. Trust your instinct, if the speed your approaching feels comfortable...it probably is. I can see how you can case it slightly with the rear tire but there's no way youre gonna fling right into it and bust yourself up. Pad up..hit it...smile...repeat


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

*sweet*

that looks sick! go for it!


----------



## mxrider489 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Awesome*

That's so awesome. You just need to overcome the mental barrier. After that it's all drops and smiles.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> Eugene huh? Do we know each other, but the mask of user name makes us oblivious? God I can't wait for Willamette Pass to open, we need to do some work on DH course Mike and I built for Randy and D. Sanchez is frickin rippin...See ya at the Thaw on the 1st, my name is Zane. (look fof the "HappyStinkyDude" on the red/black kona stink) We could maybe hit it later Sunday after the Thaw, if your heading home up I-5, it's a quick drive and then <10 minute hike in.


Ahhh ya... Sanchez... I was one of the first down her... and I thought up the name. The first time down was TRUE freerding, we just dove over the edge and blazed a trail, nothing but rubber and brakes, initially... I was scared shitless, it was so funnn though!

I ride a Blue Banshee Chap with a black Super T....

Randy and Mike are both wayyy cool in my book. They do A LOT ... not for much more than the love of doing it, too.

I'll be trying to hit all the races there this year and the Thaw.... I'm sure the Crew will be down with hitting your gap, it looks doable to me, too, but we'll see...


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

personally, i would take out that lip and make it more of a straight drop rather than go up and back down. having a lip there could mess you up. that's just me though. it still looks perfect though and like it would be alot of fun. good luck.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

well, you've had all day. how did it go......


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

ironhorsebike1 said:


> personally, i would take out that lip and make it more of a straight drop rather than go up and back down. having a lip there could mess you up. that's just me though. it still looks perfect though and like it would be alot of fun. good luck.


I was thinking that, too.. maybe start out with a flatter takeoff, and as that becomes 'easy' , than start making it a bit steaper, maybe work your way up to something straight off the sicktor scale. Or maybe make a B Line next to it that has a flat take off, than ya have an A and B line going to the same landing...


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh man....
That road gap looks so nice.. send it to me and I'll do it for u...

Look like u have a endless tranny so go full speed ... no matter how fast u go u definitly gonna land on the tranny...50/50 and u're all set ...


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> After you hit it a few times I bet you realize you won't need nearly as much speed as you think to clear it. But, it's always nice to overclear it the first time


not always today i totaly overshot a dj and landed in the flat. they moved the jump back 2 ft so i was convinsating and bam im in the flat. broken derailuer and chunks out of my knee to boot.


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*No go today, hopefully tomorrow.*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> well, you've had all day. how did it go......


All my buds wussed out, no photographer(s) today (even with good light until 8pm!!)...see if I can get a green light tomorrow. Been reading these threads all day and dreaming about gap'n over her, it's time to get'r done. Stay tuned. 
Based on the pictures I first posted does anyone have an opinion as to the best angle for some action shots?


----------



## Da Bikoholic (Mar 18, 2004)

*Use physics*

That's a nice gap.....looks fun. If you measure the exact dimensions with a tape you could easily calculate the speed you need with simple physics.

Just post the exact dimensions ( length and heigt) and i will calculate it for you. It will give you a really good idea for the speed needed and you won't get hurt for nothing.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

pdirt said:


> I was thinking that, too.. maybe start out with a flatter takeoff, and as that becomes 'easy' , than start making it a bit steaper, maybe work your way up to something straight off the sicktor scale. Or maybe make a B Line next to it that has a flat take off, than ya have an A and B line going to the same landing...


I agree. A flat take off is always many times easier to hit the first time than a lipped jump.

The lipped jump can sometimes make you fly nose neavy or tail heavy if you've never hit it before. On top of that a lip will block your vision of the landing as you're taking off. It's always WAY WAY easier to judge your speed, takeoff, and landing if you can see the landing before getting into the air. That's why so many big drops use nice flat wood platforms.

Hey, TheSacrifice-

We've gotta make a road gap in Capitol! Or a new trail for that matter. I've been wanting to go up and get a new course built but the weather has been relentlessly "washington like". Have you hit that gap jump off the logging road up to stunt course (or what WAS stunt course)? It's over a 13 foot drop if you can make it out over the landing far enough.

Looks like weather will go back to sunny next week. I'll shoot you a PM if we get a work party together. You don't work on Wed and Thurs right?


----------



## piotrek91 (Dec 2, 2004)

Da Bikoholic said:


> That's a nice gap.....looks fun. If you measure the exact dimensions with a tape you could easily calculate the speed you need with simple physics.
> 
> Just post the exact dimensions ( length and heigt) and i will calculate it for you. It will give you a really good idea for the speed needed and you won't get hurt for nothing.


lol, you silly goose.

It would be hard to calculate the exact speed, as there is a lip and his bike has suspension, which will absorb some, or most of the lip.

And even if you do calculate the exact speed he has no way of knowing when he reached the speed as he certainly has no speedometer.

sorry if I sounded like a smarta$$, but that's just my opinion on using physics to calculate the speed required for a gap.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

OGDHr said:


> We have one about the same proportions and it can be cleared at 15 mph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how cool to have your dad ride with you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pdirt said:


> Hmmm, I'd make yerself a berm for the landing to avoid that tree, and because, that take off is lipped and way higher than the landing, I don't think speed is gonna be an issue.
> 
> I disagree with the heads talking baout 'just wayyy overshoot it...' bad idea, unless ya got a berm to rail on the run out.
> 
> ...


no way... just don't look at the tree picture your mind to the left


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

*Great advice!*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no brake checks .....


Brakes are the kiss of death in these situations! It means you're second guessing and therefore not committed. Pedal or not, dont brake (theres pleant yof runout anyway)

The gap looks sweet though, have a blast!!!


----------



## Da Bikoholic (Mar 18, 2004)

piotrek91 said:


> lol, you silly goose.
> 
> It would be hard to calculate the exact speed, as there is a lip and his bike has suspension, which will absorb some, or most of the lip.
> 
> ...


well actually you can get a pretty good aproximation, you can aproximate the air drag of a normal human body and you calculate like if the bike was rigid( alitle hop while on the jump can compensate). Anyway he asked at what speed so you can follow a car on the road to get an idea of how fast it is. I bet you can get +- 3miles/hour of error wich isnt that bad. At least he will not nose case or overshoot by too much.


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Great points, my feelings exactly...*



Da Bikoholic said:


> well actually you can get a pretty good aproximation. Anyway he asked at what speed so you can follow a car on the road to get an idea of how fast it is. I bet you can get +- 3miles/hour of error wich isnt that bad. At least he will not nose case or overshoot by too much.


I did however say in the very 1st post that the roadgap is 6 feet vertical and 18 feet horizontal. 15 MPH came up almost immediately which was about what I was thinking.
Despite the pictures the takeoff is really not lipped much at all...(bike length and a half flat) Found one more pic on my computer. This one really shows off the gap!

Action soon...good news one of my bros got his Canon GL outta pawn so it's time to get her done and get some new footage..speaking of which, can anybody recommend some free server space/file sharing service so I can share with all??


----------



## haxormachine (Apr 6, 2004)

*Cheat.......*

Why not build a ladder to place over the gap until you are clearing the gap without landing on your ladder? Kinda like he launch at the end of Shleyer at Whistler.

May seem like cheating, but may keep you out of the hospital while you figure it out.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> I did however say in the very 1st post that the roadgap is 6 feet vertical and 18 feet horizontal. 15 MPH came up almost immediately which was about what I was thinking.
> Despite the pictures the takeoff is really not lipped much at all...(bike length and a half flat) Found one more pic on my computer. This one really shows off the gap!
> 
> Action soon...good news one of my bros got his Canon GL outta pawn so it's time to get her done and get some new footage..speaking of which, can anybody recommend some free server space/file sharing service so I can share with all??


I can host a vid temporarily until ya find a free site...

Pics you can obviously post here, so.. ya.

I think Vorb will let ya attach small vids to posts... I'll check.

Looks way fun.. give'r when ya go.. make a commitment and KNOW you're gonna do it first. If you're not feeling it, there will be another day...

Good luck bro!

Ya looks like you can register and post a vid here, less than 8 megs...

http://www.vorb.org.nz/ftopict-15247.html

http://www.vorb.org.nz/

w00t!


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Not possible..*



haxormachine said:


> Why not build a ladder to place over the gap until you are clearing the gap without landing on your ladder? Kinda like he launch at the end of Shleyer at Whistler.
> 
> May seem like cheating, but may keep you out of the hospital while you figure it out.


the road is used almost daily by horses and hikers....plus paintballers call the area home too, so it would be problem and destroyed (trust me, this town sucks). It was meant to be a roadGAP so it shall be a gap, scary-barry or not. Actually 18 feet ain't bad, looking at it before we measured I was guessin 20'+. Need some rainbreaks and sun and all will be good.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

dude, it's been 2 days now, somebody man up and stop being girls.....


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

WCH I feel ya, screw all the calculation crap, the tree is not a problem, are you guys new to jumpin'?? just hit it!!  and if you come up short, well then you know to go faster next time


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*You Know..*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> dude, it's been 2 days now, somebody man up and stop being girls.....


Dude, it hasn't been two days it's been 29 hours since I posted this topic. And somebody is man enought to hit it (me, planning on tomorrow 4/8), but has other obligations which can limit his riding time, like a wife and kids. You and RM7 too, must just go ride when ever they want, well we are not all so lucky... 
thats all I am going to say, I just thought I'd share this with some riders, maybe inspire them to build their own roadgaps or whatnot.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

actually, i never build something without hitting it before i go home......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> actually, i never build something without hitting it before i go home......


hey focker, is that you liar....what about the "big one" next to the other clearing the rock


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Once again...*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> actually, i never build something without hitting it before i go home......


That really doesn't apply here as this was 100% rough virgin terrain, other than the road, for the run-in, take-off, landing, & run-out (all of it!). This thing took MANY days to build....you should have seen the two gigantic root balls that we hacked out of the landing not to mention brush and plenty of poison oak (knock on wood)...and this was THREE guys buffing it not just me...so if what you said is true, than nothing you build is ever anything, other than a one day project?


----------



## Da Bikoholic (Mar 18, 2004)

*15MPH sounds just perfect, Proof below.....*



HappyStinkyDude said:


> I did however say in the very 1st post that the roadgap is 6 feet vertical and 18 feet horizontal. 15 MPH came up almost immediately which was about what I was thinking.


Well the guy who said 15MPH was right, My calculations were based on a kicker of 25 degrees wich shouldn't bee to far. I found that you need a speed of 23 km/h sor lets add about 2 for the air drag wich means 25km/h wich is exactly 15MPH. My calculations were pretty basics but you still know that its around 15MPH and not 25 or lets say 10. Maybe you could follow a car at 15MPH to get an idea of how fast it is.

Good luck with your gap and tell us how it went. Wear at least an helmet. You should get pretty good air on that gap, at least 10 feets high. The papers say 11.4 feets of altitude ( with your bike and body stiff so the jump is not absorbed) so maybe you should consider body armor aswell.


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Good old Physics...*



Da Bikoholic said:


> Well the guy who said 15MPH was right, My calculations were based on a kicker of 25 degrees wich shouldn't bee to far. I found that you need a speed of 23 km/h sor lets add about 2 for the air drag wich means 25km/h wich is exactly 15MPH. My calculations were pretty basics but you still know that its around 15MPH and not 25 or lets say 10. Maybe you could follow a car at 15MPH to get an idea of how fast it is. Good luck with your gap and tell us how it went. Wear at least an helmet. You should get pretty good air on that gap, at least 10 feets high. The papers say 11.4 feet of altitude ( with your bike and body stiff so the jump is not absorbed) so maybe you should consider body armor aswell.


was one of my favorites back in HS. Speed defies gravity. Don't worry, I always wear a helmet and yeah, I was planning on wearing my 661 armor suit (just in case). Just for the record (somebody said they assumed I'd hit stuff this big before), I'm not some newbie who just went out and got my big bike yesterday. I'm 28 yrs old and have been downhilling and freeriding for many years.


----------



## Da Bikoholic (Mar 18, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> was one of my favorites back in HS. Speed defies gravity. Don't worry, I always wear a helmet and yeah, I was planning on wearing my 661 armor suit (just in case). Just for the record (somebody said they assumed I'd hit stuff this big before), I'm not some newbie who just went out and got my big bike yesterday. I'm 28 yrs old and have been downhilling and freeriding for many years.


I'm glad to hear it, i was just making sure. Cuz some times people don't realise that they can even get hurt from a 2 foot drop if something goes wrong and there is always a possibility. I bet it will be a lot of fun. Makes me want to build one.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks fun man!  I'll have to go find it when I get back to A-town for the summer. Can't wait to ride with the old crew again!
-Jadyn


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> so if what you said is true, than nothing you build is ever anything, other than a one day project?


how dare thee question WCH's building skills...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> ............so if what you said is true, than nothing you build is ever anything, other than a one day project?


no, but the take-off is all i need. i'll find a landing.....

besides, it may have taken a while to clear your superhighway, but i refuse to believe that stunt took more than a couple of hours.......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

irieness said:


> how dare thee question WCH's building skills...


friends can jab each other in the ribs without recourse


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no, but the take-off is all i need. i'll find a landing.....
> 
> besides, it may have taken a while to clear your superhighway, but i refuse to believe that stunt took more than a couple of hours.......


just have to man up and dig fast. I have seen others dig and they dig slow. WCH is a maniac and you better be out of his way


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> .......what about the "big one" next to the other clearing the rock


there is no way this whimpy roadgap could touch the technicality of that stunt.....


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> no, but the take-off is all i need. i'll find a landing.....
> 
> besides, it may have taken a while to clear your superhighway, but i refuse to believe that stunt took more than a couple of hours.......


"superhighway".....I like that one,


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

speaking ONLY from the way the pictures look...

it SEEMS like the amount of stepdown and the size of the gap would NOT require any lip, and definitely not as much as your pictures make it SEEM. it looks like a sender when all you need is something to ensure you're not wheelie dropping it. but again, that might just be the pics.

nice setting for sure. will make some nice video and still images I'm sure.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

That road gap is just to go for it... is no that big or that dificult... why u build stuff that u can't hit...just to show it off...!!?

This is from WCH : "go big or go home" ... u went home twice...


----------



## C_S (Nov 4, 2004)

> That really doesn't apply here as this was 100% rough virgin terrain, other than the road, for the run-in, take-off, landing, & run-out (all of it!). This thing took MANY days to build....you should have seen the two gigantic root balls that we hacked out of the landing not to mention brush and plenty of poison oak (knock on wood)...and this was THREE guys buffing it not just me...so if what you said is true, than nothing you build is ever anything, other than a one day project?


Don't forget the time that went into figuring out the best way to lay out the takeoff so it shoots you straight into a giant tree.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> there is no way this whimpy roadgap could touch the technicality of that stunt.....


very true...like I said before someone will die there or be maned bad


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> friends can jab each other in the ribs without recourse


I'm not sure what you're talking about...but he's not my friend...and I was only slightly poking him in the ribs...


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

By the way, i'll post your vid on my site if you want. Let me know.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

*is that the kona?*



HappyStinkyDude said:


> I did however say in the very 1st post that the roadgap is 6 feet vertical and 18 feet horizontal. 15 MPH came up almost immediately which was about what I was thinking.
> Despite the pictures the takeoff is really not lipped much at all...(bike length and a half flat) Found one more pic on my computer. This one really shows off the gap!
> 
> Action soon...good news one of my bros got his Canon GL outta pawn so it's time to get her done and get some new footage..speaking of which, can anybody recommend some free server space/file sharing service so I can share with all??


is that a kona stinky i see? im so jealous...


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya'll are rutheless... not everyone is pro.


Thanks for sharing your hit, it looks rather sick! I think they are just trying to get you to go out and hit it like a fellow bro would do. You know, your at the top, contimplating it, then a bro down below yells out "hit it man" "come on" "it's going to be dark soon" lol...when really everyone just wants to see it busted and stomped. Don't take their comments to heart, they are just trying to get you to own up to your own creation. 

Bust out, hit it, take pics, and style it after you get comfortable, then post up and rub it in  as some of us don't have hills to even build on!

PS- you guys should continue the trail through those woods below, and maybe above, work on a stunt and 50 yards of trail a week, that way you don't get burnt out but also you'd have a sick trail built to your liking by the end of the summer. Imagine a trail like you see in the vids, now imagine you built it, now imagine you ride it and own it daily. I wish I still had terrain to work with, man do I miss the Mtns!!!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Trust me, West Coast is all jabber, he's one of nicest guys you'd meet out on the trails ....

it's all good mang!

Hey Hucker! Go polish at eleast ONE of your frickin' sweet ass sladgehammers or something!


Stinky duder,

If yer feelin' it, than give'r fo' realzzzzzzzz! 

Good luck dude!


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Right on man...*



Freerider Forever said:


> Looks fun man! I'll have to go find it when I get back to A-town for the summer. Can't wait to ride with the old crew again!
> -Jadyn


I would be humbled in the presents of a UFC nominee...see ya this summer, Jadyn!


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*I hate that term...*

"superhighway", I hear that ******** all the time. There is something that many experienced riders overlook. It's called a fall zone, you know in case you fall! Some less experienced riders may actually crash there (in the landing area). Superhighway, not really, the landing is just bigger than the rest. Come on, just because it isn't foot wide singletrack...


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Dude, what?*



VIA said:


> That road gap is just to go for it... is no that big or that dificult... why u build stuff that u can't hit...just to show it off...!!?
> 
> This is from WCH : "go big or go home" ... u went home twice...


Yeah the gap is good, it's not that big or that difficult. 
No, I don't build stuff that I can't hit unless I've been asked to by other riders. 
Show it off? Heck ya, it was a lot of work, is total awesome (I'm really proud) and is going to be fun as hell to hit! Once again, as I said before some of us can't just go ride whenever we want. They are called responsibilities such as a job, or a wife and children in my case. So while I haven'y hit it yet and posted pictures for all the badmouthers, they can just wait, like I've been forced to.
"u went home twice.... :rolleyes" < What's the deal man, I'm not sure I even get it. You mean by posting non-actions pics on two seperate occasions? Rolleyes....whatever, you need to chill man, we are all doing what we love, freeriding . I shared the pics so maybe others would be inspired to build their own roadgaps, and if you had read all the threads you would see that the topic came up...
just get a shovel man...and oh yeah...try and build it in one day and hit it the sameday...you know in order to be a man, pft.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Happystinkydude: when you are saying a-town, are you talking about Ashland Oregon?? I am coming there this summer to visit my cousins, and hopefully am bringing my bike.  Anyway, I have been there 3 times, but the last time was 2 years ago. It looks like a great place to ride!!  
I live in North Carolina, so yes I will be flying!  

Craig


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zachdank said:


> somebody hit this fycking gap already! jeezymaneezy. my girl would launch that ting.


dude, it isn't for ridin'... it's for looks, get it straight.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

pdirt said:


> Trust me, West Coast is all jabber, he's one of nicest guys you'd meet out on the trails ....
> 
> it's all good mang!
> 
> ...


fucck dat...he steals beers all the time


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> dude, it isn't for ridin'... it's for looks, get it straight.....


 no i am w/Zach...somebody has got to hit it


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

haromtnbiker said:


> Happystinkydude: when you are saying a-town, are you talking about Ashland Oregon?? I am coming there this summer to visit my cousins, and hopefully am bringing my bike.  Anyway, I have been there 3 times, but the last time was 2 years ago. It looks like a great place to ride!!
> I live in North Carolina, so yes I will be flying!
> 
> Craig


I said a-town, i dont think HappyStinkyMan said that. But yes, I was referring to ashland. I think I've talked to you on another forum...


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Using physics, at least you could find out what the absolute minimum would be with zero drag, and compare it with your estimated speed. If your estimated speed is less than calculated it'd be a good idea to make another estimate. 

I don't see how you could go farther than calculated, unless your shocks sprung you higher or you imparted energy to the launch by pulling up a bunch. Regardless, it would be interesting to find out how much different the actual vs calculated speeds are. 

Post the numbers and it'll give us science nuts something to do.


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Between the lines...*



Freerider Forever said:


> I said a-town, i dont think HappyStinkyMan said that. But yes, I was referring to ashland. I think I've talked to you on another forum...


Actually, I did....

Quote: "Near Grants Pass, I say hi to John for ya, probably see him at the A-town thaw next month."

And yes, Ashland is a great place to ride...can't beat a 5000' mainly singletrack decent!
You a local so. Oregonian, FreeriderForever?


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Springer's Final Thought*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> no i am w/Zach...somebody has got to hit it


Don't worry all you, the weekend is here and this (never-dying, or I'm so tired of seeing it) roadgap will be attempted and documented. The rain just finally stopped and the weekend is looking to be nice, so just know that Monday you all can turn on your shiny computers and see the photos (& hopefully video) you all are so impatient to see.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> Don't worry all you, the weekend is here and this (never-dying, or I'm so tired of seeing it) roadgap will be attempted and documented. The rain just finally stopped and the weekend is looking to be nice, so just know that Monday you all can turn on your shiny computers and see the photos (& hopefully video) you all are so impatient to see.


Dude... that gap is no that big to keep this thread on hold for a week... is no like u gonna break any record... well...maybe one: the record of "the longest gap on hold in MTBR" I never saw that before...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Dude... that gap is no that big to keep this thread on hold for a week... is no like u gonna break any record... well...maybe one: the record of "the longest gap on hold in MTBR" I never saw that before...


Your just confused because it actually has a tranny to hit... out of your league


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> Dude... that gap is no that big to keep this thread on hold for a week... is no like u gonna break any record... well...maybe one: the record of "the longest gap on hold in MTBR" I never saw that before...


on hold for a week


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> on hold for a week


SMT is a wuss and he would have already hit that....


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

man id hit that sh!t, my props are on the table...


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

I did the physics math with a range of angles from 15 to 45 degrees. Without taking into account drag, the required speed ranges from 14.8 mph (45 degree) to 15.4 mph (20 degree) to clear an 18' gap with a 6' drop. 

I did a rough calculation and estimated weight(bike+rider), air density, and effective cross section to determine the amount of drag. It came to about .5mph/second deceleration, or approx 1.5 mph. If 18' is the absolute minimum distance you would have to go to safely clear the landing, I would go 17 mph and clear it by a couple of feet.

For the heck of it, if you want to go the other way and jump up, you'd have to go 25+ mph with a 45 degree ramp.


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> I said a-town, i dont think HappyStinkyMan said that. But yes, I was referring to ashland. I think I've talked to you on another forum...


Yea, Jaydn you came on www.trianglemtb.com once!

Craig


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

just watching...


----------



## HappyStinkyDude (Mar 23, 2005)

*Dude, I'm not..*



VIA said:


> Dude... that gap is no that big to keep this thread on hold for a week... is no like u gonna break any record... well...maybe one: the record of "the longest gap on hold in MTBR" I never saw that before...


going for any record. Once again, some people actually have responsibilities that can tie them up during the week so they can not ride. I'm actually a weekend warrior of sorts snd what do you know it is now another weekend. 
And "the londest gap on hold in MTBR", 3 days? I am not sure how some people consider 3 days to be a week. It's not my fault that MTBR forums moves up each topic to the top everytime a thread is added. Popular threads tend to stay up there, kinda like ones with 2000+ views and 80+ threads.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> going for any record. Once again, some people actually have responsibilities that can tie them up during the week so they can not ride. I'm actually a weekend warrior of sorts snd what do you know it is now another weekend.
> And "the londest gap on hold in MTBR", 3 days? I am not sure how some people consider 3 days to be a week. It's not my fault that MTBR forums moves up each topic to the top everytime a thread is added. Popular threads tend to stay up there, kinda like ones with 2000+ views and 80+ threads.....


3 days is a lifetime. This generation can't wait...they want it now...Understand


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 3 days is a lifetime. This generation can't wait...they want it now...Understand


3 days and counting... cuz I didn't see any action pic yet...


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> SMT is a wuss and he would have already hit that....


I think SMT drove up there and hit it already...

hey, happystinkydude... Is that gem in the park where the other stunts are? I can't remember the name of the park- but it's near a golf course, and has a couple of really well built ladders, and a teeter into a small drop...


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

just hit it...


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Dude...
U have a thread with three pages for a gap that u don't even hit...man, take care of ur family and forget about that road gap, is no for u...


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

pretty soon this post will be longer than the gap

(Jkish needs a girlfriend. Maybe he'll take yours when he clears that gap?)


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

VIA said:


> Dude...
> U have a thread with three pages for a gap that u don't even hit...man, take care of ur family and forget about that road gap, is no for u...


do you get off on acting hard on the internet? grow up man


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

OGDHr said:


>


 That is a really cool shot


----------



## OSU-Truck (Apr 5, 2005)

HappyStinkyDude said:


> going for any record. Once again, some people actually have responsibilities that can tie them up during the week so they can not ride. I'm actually a weekend warrior of sorts snd what do you know it is now another weekend.
> And "the londest gap on hold in MTBR", 3 days? I am not sure how some people consider 3 days to be a week. It's not my fault that MTBR forums moves up each topic to the top everytime a thread is added. Popular threads tend to stay up there, kinda like ones with 2000+ views and 80+ threads.....


\

Good luck with the gap. If you need the pics/vid hosted send me a PM and I'll put them up. Unlimited Bandwidth.


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> do you get off on acting hard on the internet? grow up man


Hey kid.... take a chill pill... this is all BSing.. that's it.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

VIA said:


> Hey kid.... take a chill pill... this is all BSing.. that's it.


 He should change his name to "Kid"vang.


----------

